# Strange show names?



## .Delete.

Tell me about the strangest, funny, or the most stupid show names you have heard. 

Tuff Fancy Flower <---- I thought that was just ugly and stupid


----------



## tim

Ok this one's kind of inapropriate so you're going to have to highlight inside the space to read it. And seriously, it is kind of inapropriate, but it's also hilarious so I figured I post it. 

>>I Like It In The Assets<<


----------



## brittx6x6

This horse was at my old barn and it was regestered and showed under the name


Slick Manure :!:


----------



## xoLivxo

"No, matts my kid" or something lol


----------



## regardinghorses

My OTTB's name has to be in the top worst show names, mostly because it's French and nobody knows how to pronounce it: Princess L'Heureux. It's pronouced Lah Her, but we've heard from announcers:

Ler Roo
Lah Her Ux

and lots more I can't remember. Ugh, it was sad.


----------



## xoLivxo

this ones a little...umm like "explicit" but there was one called "get hammered"


----------



## JustDressageIt

"Morning Bagel"


----------



## luv2show

Bad one as well... show name for a barrel horse...

sofa king fast 

(you have to say it outloud to see why it's bad... LOL)


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Cheap Filly.
Horrible name.
The owners didn't like it, so they changed it to Princess Amy Lee. It's horrid.


----------



## my2geldings

"Victoria's Secret"


----------



## Magic

Chocolate Brownie Sprinkle (tall lanky TB showing in a jumper class against me and magic!)


----------



## my2geldings

That's cute.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

I still have to say Cheap Filly is the worst.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Wow! Some pretty bad names there eh?


----------



## twodozenroses

My2Geldings said:


> "Victoria's Secret"[/quote
> 
> I like that lol
> My hack's is "two dozen roses"
> Don't like it but it's what he came with lol


----------



## ZiSquared

Pslippery When Wet, with the P. I thought it was kind of odd.


----------



## nikelodeon79

luv2show said:


> Bad one as well... show name for a barrel horse...
> 
> sofa king fast
> 
> (you have to say it outloud to see why it's bad... LOL)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I know it's bad but I think this one is funny. 

I don't know about show names, but my sister-in-law's horse was named "Yeltsin" when she bought him. The reason was because he was supposed to be a paint, and came out solid colored. They said "Since Boris Yeltsin was a failure as a president, and this horse is a failure because he he isn't a paint, we decided to name him Yeltsin." My sis-in-law promptly changed his name.


----------



## mygoldfish

i've always loved the show names 
"While Intoxicated"
or 
"Under the Influence"

...i can hear it now:
"in first place, <insert name here> riding Under the Influence."


----------



## my2geldings

that's quite funny actually.


----------



## IberianGirl143

This girl was showing a warmblood in a jumper class and his name was Alpo (as in Alpo the dog food)  

Poor horse!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses

I showed against this one girl and her horse's name was Zips Shy Annie.

Here's some others.
Truly Justa Heathen
Mark Me Cocomo.
lol i cant come up with more.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

I was at a show this weekend and the one I liked was
"Did it in a Minute"

I had a filly named "IMA Giggalos Dream" I called her GiGi for short

I hate one of my mares registered names:
"LM Poco Freckle face" it is just stupid and i cant really do anything to change it...oh well


----------



## Gangsta

Jasmine's registered name is 'I'm All Over It', which my friends mom says is kinda whorish lol Honestly, I never even thought about it that way...then it made me think that the new show name given to her (actually, by that same friend lol) isn't much better...'Summer Confessions'. yea. yay us  There was a local jumper around here last year showing under 'Don't Touch Me There'


----------



## shkloof

This weekend at a show there was a pony named "Look, a Bunny".
I really didn't get it, but it was a cute pony nonetheless!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Tartan Dandy Foxtrot .. thought it is pretty weird


----------



## RelentlessDream

my friend and the horse shes leasing is a small qh. and she thought of the perfect name for her. its really cute.

Second Star on the Right.

(anyone know where its from?)

hint: its a disney movie....a cartoon. =]

then names i've heard in the past,
Bob. (a really big TB and his name was Bob. lol)
I Go Fast Too
Little Big Man
Connect the Dots (this was cute because it was a appy)
Jigalow

and theres more i can't remember


----------



## kickshaw

ok, here are a few I've heard

I Don't Do Ironing 
Dun It In Our Class 
Sheza Mean Limousine
******* Hoochie Mama
United in the Dark
Good Credit Line
Natural Loper
My Old Blue Jeans
Batteries Not Included

hmm...what were some of these people thinking(??) :lol:


----------



## xNigelx

Not bad for an Arab

haah. it was a cute lil' arab eventer.


----------



## Mira

Feather In My Pants
Rush To Unzip Me
Hank the Tank
xD


----------



## Salty_alydaR

i've heard Little Roxy Soxy and A Dangerous Affair

and also, there was a horse at my barn and his show name looked like Casualt on his halter, but we later found out that i was Casual T :?: it made no sense haha!!


----------



## .Delete.

Ewww i found some in some of my horses blood lines

Miss Shady Gypsy
Flashing Beauty
Joes Snuggle Up
Sparky Joann 
Sheza Tuff Win
Pete's Star Struck
Ima North Star


----------



## Snapple122

My Shetland x Quarter horse mares name is Snapple.. she was named after the iced tea.. 
her show name is My Lucky Last Drop.. 
I definitely did not name her that lol.. 

what do you guys think of it?


----------



## superstareqrdr

luv2show said:


> Bad one as well... show name for a barrel horse...
> 
> sofa king fast
> 
> (you have to say it outloud to see why it's bad... LOL)


hahahahahahahahh I LOVE THAT... omg


----------



## superstareqrdr

i rode a horse at an "A" show just as a catchride right... his show name was topless....so when we won a ribbon in a hack class.. the Announcer said and blah blah blah place goes to tara _____ riding topless...everyone looked really fast and I plastered the biggest smile and laughed as i walked out with my ribbon haha


----------



## chelssss(:

it was an april fools day show and i decided to just have fun with this show, im the type where i dont care what people think so i'll do what i want.

so i changed my horses show name from _in a new york minute_ to _in the nude_ haha
so the anouncer said *in the ring ---------- riding-in the nude*
i thought it was different.


----------



## I Do DeClaire

The OTTB mare I am working with for a rescue organizations registered name is "A Bag on Top" Does that make me the bag??


----------



## kickshaw

oh, i remember another one: a NSH mare called Sweet Sticky Thing...


----------



## amandaandeggo

well my geldings show name is 
-L'eggo My Eggo (Eggo) my fav gelding at the time was named Toast (Champange Toast) and my trainer wanted to name him waffle . . . my mom said Eggo and it stuck . . . and i didnt know what else to use as a show name
if you wanna give me sugestions feel free

other names
- green eggs and sam
- stall eight (what were they thinking)
- blue angel
- ******* barbie (i actual think this one is funny)
- get lucky
- dun gotta run


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

there's a quarter horse mare at my barn named, Heavy Duty Story
and they call her Heavy for short. lol


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3

Here are some RMH's

-Teeny Bikini
-Little Eagles Cornstalk (aka puddin baby)
-Blue's Angel Dust
-Paris Hilton
-Tonka Toy
-Windy Hills Laural Lil (half sister to Breeze)
-Bibbys Big Time Girl (the Big Time is from her sire, Hit The Big Time)

Ill try to think of more.


----------



## BrittAnne

I used to ride at a barn and one of the AQHA mares names were

Mia Happy Flower


----------



## PG'sGal4ever

Elmo's War cloud :roll: 

Rock views montana :lol: 

The Pride the Glory 8)


----------



## gotxhorses

My old pony and I used to show at like just schooling shows because I looked funny on him (I'm 5'4" and he was a 12.2hh halflinger)

Anyways, so we'd change his show name everytime we went.

One time, it was Chock Full O' Nuts (his barn name was Acorn)
Another, it was Livin' La Vida Loca
And I think our last one was Captain Kick Butt (and we ended up winning champion! haha)


----------



## blossom856

I've got a few

*Shesatardeetouchdown (What in the world???)*
*Zippin N Rappin
**Gotta Screw Loose
**Dinkys Voodoo Jet
**Sparkle Bull*


----------



## kickshaw

i remember a paint horse from about 10 years back: his name was

www. pepsi . com

...i'm sure he had sponsors


----------



## Supermane

My mare's show name was Pleasure Princess.
Sounds like a porno doesn't it?

Needless to say, we changed it.


----------



## kickshaw

lol it does!


----------



## aappyfan1

Well I don't show, But My mares Registered name is "My Ole Mistress"


----------



## kickshaw

Boo's Dam's name was Super Secret Affair :lol:


----------



## .Delete.

Galloping Grape


Im not kidding


----------



## NoFear526

So I owned a TB that I evented with a few years ago...

His registered name was "Fast And Bright". Seriously.

And sad thing was, he had raced several years prior, and only won ONE race out of about 12 or 15. Poor thing.


----------



## Painted Ride

a halter stallion was "ima commin up hard"...lovely huh


----------



## RusticWildFire

luv2show said:


> Bad one as well... show name for a barrel horse...
> 
> sofa king fast
> 
> (you have to say it outloud to see why it's bad... LOL)




LOL! I love this one. I wouldn't want it to be mine but it is sooo funny!

Actually there are several funny ones on here!

To name a few...

IMA Giggalos Dream
Rush To Unzip Me
I Like It In The Assets <Tims that you have to highlight
Slick Manure
Cheap Filly
ima commin up hard
Galloping Grape
Super Secret Affair
Pleasure Princess


Those made me giggle

Anyway...Hunters isn't that bad. I'm not a fan though
TM Tardys Chick ....meh....He's a boy...


----------



## Fogged-In

My horse Fin was registered as "A touch of gray" (Im assuming because he's a grey) 

I changed it to "Fogged In" If you have ever been to nantucket a fog rolls in off the ocean every night. Its a thick fog that consumes everything fast. Thought it was a good name for my grey boy.

My old horse Redwood was a 17.3 hd thoroughbred and his previous name before me was "Tiny" ---not funny.

So I gave him "Big Red" not original but better suited for him


----------



## rockstar4evr

my horses name is rocky, and his registered name is "Loots Royal Robin" now how retarded is that haha


----------



## rockstar4evr

rockstar4evr said:


> my horses name is rocky, and his registered name is "Loots Royal Robin" now how retarded is that haha




haha and one of my friends horse's name is diesel and his registered name is Pleasant's tarty pine haha

theres a mare at the barn i volunteer at and her name is one happy camper
theres a paint there too and its kind of cute but ima big time star


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

Fogged-In said:


> My horse Fin was registered as "A touch of gray" (Im assuming because he's a grey)
> 
> I changed it to "Fogged In" If you have ever been to nantucket a fog rolls in off the ocean every night. Its a thick fog that consumes everything fast. Thought it was a good name for my grey boy.
> 
> My old horse Redwood was a 17.3 hd thoroughbred and his previous name before me was "Tiny" ---not funny.
> 
> So I gave him "Big Red" not original but better suited for him


 
we had an 18.1h Westphalien gelding that we called Pony, it was so funny when he would come out into the arena and everybody would expect something small and the big mammoth would come out!


----------



## Caboose

A lot of these made me laugh, I'm not sure if it'd be aloud but, I like the idea of "Bow Chika Wow Wow" being a showname.


----------



## confetti

I would love a horse named Bow Chicka Wow Wow! Haha 

A name I always HATED was "The Package" it was the name of some halter stud... it always bothered me.

And one of the walk-joggers when I was showing had a horse named "Give It To Me Dirty". Creative... but not for a little kid! Haha


----------



## Vicizmax

......


----------



## Vicizmax

"Tykke Bertha"
its danish, but translated it means "Fat Bertha"
xD And yes, the horse IS fat! Its a horse at our stables..

Another one is "Fifi". FIFI!! I mean, come on!


----------



## RockinGR

My favorite mare's name is "Thismickeysnotamouse." I hate it but that's the name she came with--the lady that named her had small children at the time and I'm thinking they helped. I looked into changing it but I already had a number of points on her and they wouldn't have followed her.


----------



## wyleeluver

My horses registered name is KM Royalty Gone Wild

My friend's Fresians name is Tjitte( I think thats how you spell it)333! He was an approved stallion for 11 years, but now he's gelded

and a horse from my barns registered name is "Popcorn and Coke" but we call him Popcorn


----------



## KatieStanley

Caboose said:


> A lot of these made me laugh, I'm not sure if it'd be aloud but, I like the idea of "Bow Chika Wow Wow" being a showname.


 
Or "Brown chicken brown cow" ...say it out loud and you'll get it :wink:


----------



## minihorse927

KatieStanley said:


> Or "Brown chicken brown cow" ...say it out loud and you'll get it :wink:


 
****, between this and the "sofa king fast"!

Real original at my old school stable but one standardbred I use to train and race was named mufasta. Say it slow and it makes sense.

I hate to admit it but I registered a mini under the name 
Miss Allis Chalmers
my fiance wouldn't rest until I did. I call her Alli and try to not admit her real name to much.


----------



## GottaRide

Angel_Leaguer said:


> I was at a show this weekend and the one I liked was
> "Did it in a Minute"


HEY! That's my friend's horse!! She's done really well with him at the QH shows. They were Top 10 at Congress this year.


----------



## GottaRide

The next fun show I go to, I'm using some of these names! 

I like "Neigh Kid" as a horse name. :lol:


----------



## wanderlust

so, yea. I don't have a horse, but...I do show cats!

I have one cat, her name is Miss Katinka Bella

and my other cat he is Czar Alexander the Brave.

Not very funny, but they hate me for it, im sure.


----------



## wild_spot

A guy I know called his horse 'wofaw'... Stands for waste of food and water. Horrible!

One I like is 'Daddys money' Makes me laugh.

My horses name is 'Lone Pine Josh' Ugh I hate it...


----------



## Flexion

My2Geldings said:


> "Victoria's Secret"


Odd, there's a bay pony at my barn named that. Where were you riding/showing?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Well the horse I just got has the registered name "Coosa Playgirl" which I just thought sounds kinda creepy! I'm re-registering her "Hoofprints in the Sand" since her name is "Sandie"...sounds much nicer to me!


----------



## Farm mom

Childs pony named "Don't Tell Daddy"


----------



## NicoleS11

my mom registered my old horse...i hated his show name...his sir's was Prixtender...you kinda say it like -prytending...so my horses name was CS Prixminision...you say it like premonition...i hated it.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Well the horse I just got has the registered name "Coosa Playgirl" which I just thought sounds kinda creepy! I'm re-registering her "Hoofprints in the Sand" since her name is "Sandie"...sounds much nicer to me!


Ok so update -- called the APHA...I can't technically re-register Sandie under a new name because she had a foal 2 yrs ago and the foal is registered! So I guess "Coosas Playgirl" is her name and I'll just be on this "strange show name" list!! lol (maybe I'll just enter her in shows under "Hoofprints in the Sand" anyway!) :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Farm mom said:


> Childs pony named "Don't Tell Daddy"


Wow...now THAT is creepy! lol


----------



## JustDressageIt

My horse's name is Dupe's Delight.


----------



## SallyBaby

regardinghorses said:


> My OTTB's name has to be in the top worst show names, mostly because it's French and nobody knows how to pronounce it: Princess L'Heureux. It's pronouced Lah Her, but we've heard from announcers:
> 
> Ler Roo
> Lah Her Ux
> 
> and lots more I can't remember. Ugh, it was sad.


 I'm in french immersion , i think her name means "Happy Princess"
Heureux means happy! ( I dont know if its suppost to be a different word though.......)


----------



## xilikeggs0

"In the Nude"

Imagine announcing that at a show.


----------



## WildFeathers

luv2show said:


> Bad one as well... show name for a barrel horse...
> 
> sofa king fast
> 
> (you have to say it outloud to see why it's bad... LOL)


Haha that's hilarious, it took me a few times to get it


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

One of of the boarder's at my stables has a halter qh mare named Heavy Duty Story and they call her Heavy for short. Kinda odd. 
We have another boarder with almost solid paint except he has a spot right between his back legs, so he got the name 'Between The Cheeks'.


----------



## ditzydoo

i have too horses which we named well my sister named 
which is
S.C ditzy doo seems to confuse people!
and S.C Ginga Boy no one can ever say it right
and were going to name our frinds grey 
prettyfly4awhiteguy he doesnt have a showname yt


----------



## I Love Lane

i had a paint mare called "Sheza Hootchie Coochie" - always got a giggle when she won


----------



## Entitled

Horses I've ridden with funny names: Hangover, Nasal Drainage "Booger", ahhh I can't think of the other ones...


----------



## CJ82Sky

I knew a few TBs w/odd names...

one was Uncle's Girls...child molestor anyone?
Oh and Too Drunk To Call...saw that in a race, he came in 2nd. the announcer had a field day with that saying "and Too Drunk to Call was apparently too drunk to win and settles for 2nd!"

ROFL


----------



## CJ82Sky

RelentlessDream said:


> my friend and the horse shes leasing is a small qh. and she thought of the perfect name for her. its really cute.
> 
> Second Star on the Right.
> 
> (anyone know where its from?)


I LOVE Peter Pan!


----------



## CJ82Sky

RelentlessDream said:


> Little Big Man
> Connect the Dots (this was cute because it was a appy)
> Jigalow
> 
> and theres more i can't remember


Little Big Man is Laura Chapot's GP jumper. He's AWESOME!


----------



## pnyxprss

Upside Down

Picture the announcer saying "your name here riding Upside Down"


----------



## morganshow11

unzipped and naughty'
the ezplicit version.
i hate those names


----------



## charliBum

my horses haha....Wacko Jacko


----------



## huntseat7

Offer Accepted ( a former claims race horse..)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Not a show name, but there used to be a Pasa Fino (sp?) When the guy bought him his name was Uranus. He had to call the previos owner and ask to see uranus, lol. He changed his name to diablo


----------



## BeauReba

I was watching Race Night on Tuesday and there was a horse named Frenchfriesandvinegar! And once I worked for a guy with a horse called Nothoughtsofherown and one called Shediditforfun.


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings

Return To Sender 

:lol: There was one year that I got a ton of sale horses in on consignment and I was so tired taking them to shows, training them, and showing them for buyers that I decided the very next sale horse I get in if it doesn't have a show name I will show it under "Return To Sender".


----------



## anrz

My riding instructor owns a retired racing Thoroughbred who's name isn't really funny- it's just the stupidest name ever- Tommy Tom Tom (someone was clearly not feeling creative, huh?). She changed his name to Voltaire, which is much better (in my opinion).
At my barn there are some strange show names...

Doppler Image (Image)
Zone It (Kobi)
Code Red (Cody)
Ima Poco Pistola (Lola)
Spotless (Shadow)- Shadow is by no means Spotless (grass stains and a yellow tail are common on him)


----------



## upsidedown

Mine aren't stupid just funny.

I was watching a race and it was hilarious because there was a horse named Dun Dun Dunna. The announcer was like "And Dun Dun Dunna is overtaking Magic Man and its Dun Dun Dunna in the lead. And OHMYGODDUNDUNDUNNA IS STREAMING OUT WAY AHEAD! And Dun Dun Dunna takes the win!" 

It was hysterical. 

I know a reeaaally slow pony whose show name is Batteries Not Included. And a Zippo gelding named Unzip My Fly.


----------



## horseMAD

mygoldfish said:


> i've always loved the show names
> "While Intoxicated"
> or
> "Under the Influence"
> 
> ...i can hear it now:
> "in first place, <insert name here> riding Under the Influence."


Now that's funny!! ^^^^^^


----------



## RedHawk

mygoldfish said:


> i've always loved the show names
> "While Intoxicated"
> or
> "Under the Influence"
> 
> ...i can hear it now:
> "in first place, <insert name here> riding Under the Influence."


Haha. I've heard one that was embarrasing like that - "Totally Naked" :shock:

And another which was just funny/cute - "Lost My Sock" (horse had only 3 socks :lol


----------



## ditzydoo

we have a friend who decided to either name his horse my daughter or your daughter can you just imagine it 
here comes <insert name here> riding my daughter!! 
but they woldnt allow it it so he named her pherken we came to the conclusion becoz it was a pherken good pony!! lol


----------

